# The 6 Foods that Work



## mike pulcinella (Nov 23, 2010)

According to Dave Pulcinella, the subject of Raising the Bar, there are only 6 foods you should eat during pre-contest time that will enable you to be the leanest, most muscular possible.






YouTube Video


----------



## Rodja (Nov 23, 2010)

How do you lump brown rice and sweet potatoes together?  One of them is extremely acidic (brown rice) and the other is a extremely alkalinic (sweet potatoes).  I also contend that oats are trash.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea for real that shit gets old fast.  the criticism.  When i was vegetarian I wanted to smack mofos


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 24, 2010)

I always laugh when I read these articles that go something like, "These are the only 10 foods you need in your diet."


----------



## MDR (Nov 24, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Yea for real that shit gets old fast.  the criticism.  When i was vegetarian I wanted to smack mofos



My wife is the same way.  I actually eat quite a bit of her veggie food these days.  I like sweet potatoes and brown rice.  Oats, too.  I'm easy.  If she makes it chances are I'll eat it.  Lots of good healthy options out there.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2010)

I love oats.


----------



## JPN (Dec 4, 2010)

not sure about that one


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 4, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I love oats.



That's cause you eat like a horse!

Good one?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> That's cause you eat like a horse!
> 
> Good one?



Wish you were hung like one don't you?

Sort of.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 4, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Wish you were hung like one don't you?
> 
> Sort of.


  Haha.. you no I am !!


----------



## urfitness (Dec 20, 2010)

I think in dieting specially nothing work for all each of us has his own body type.


----------

